# Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?



## Woohoo (6. Mai 2009)

*Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

GRUENE JUGEND - Drogenbericht hilft Betroffenen nicht


Schnapsidee  oder der Weg zum vernatwortlichen Umgang mit Drogen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Warum Schnapsidee?
Ich find das eigentlich ziemlich gut!

So muss man zu speziellen Geschäften gehen und kann das nicht mehr im Supermarkt kaufen, die nicht 'mal eben' den Ausweis zeigen lassen können.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Ein Ansatz der durchaus eine Überlegung wert ist, meiner Meinung nach. 
Holland macht es gut vor. 

Ja ich hätte noch differenziertere Antwortmöglichkeiten angeben sollen, sry meine erste Umfrage


----------



## OctoCore (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Interessante Idee. Dazu noch für alkoholische Produkte die gleichen Werbeeinschränkungen wie für Tabakwaren.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Finde ich gut


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

An sich eine gute Idee, jedoch soll es in jedem 500 Seelen Dorf nen extra Schnapsladen geben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



taks schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee, jedoch soll es in jedem 500 Seelen Dorf nen extra Schnapsladen geben?


 
Ich würde einen eigenen Drogenladen aufmachen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



taks schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee, jedoch soll es in jedem 500 Seelen Dorf nen extra Schnapsladen geben?



Der Suffi-Kiosk des Dorfes wird sich dann bestimmt schnell in einen solchen Schnapsladen verwandeln denke ich mal.


----------



## klefreak (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

[X] Schnappidee
ich denke mal, dass die Jugend von heute trotzdem an den "stoff" kommt, denn trotz Trafik rauchen genug junge leute (zumindest bei uns in österreich  )
--> solange in der Gesellschaft Komasaufen Cool ist wird sich daran nicht viel ändern
--> bei uns ist gerade in größeren Lebensmittelketten die Kontrolle schon recht gut (aus eigener erfahrung vor mehreren Jahren, als ich noch zu jung aussah) das Problem sind da eher ältere Jugendliche welche den kleinen das Zeugs besorgen oder aber auch kleinere Geschäfte welche auf Jugendschutz pfeiffen.

mfg KLemens

ps: als Oenologe würde ich es schade finden, wenn solch ein Produkt nur mehr über einen "spezialladen" erhältlich wäre


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

das wird nix, da man unheimlich vielen supermärkten und kiosken usw. eine wichtige einnahmequelle nehmen würde (und zwar auch denen, die mit ihrem laden gerade so über die runden kommen). so was kann man nicht einfach mal eben durchsetzen. und für erwachsene wird's dann nur teurer und umständlicher mit so nem monopolartigen handel.

viel helfen würde es eh nix, denn es is ja nicht so, dass 12-13 jährige massenhaft dauernd problemlos harten alk im supermarkt einkaufen oder so. sondern bier kaufen dann halt 16jährige (legal) für die unter 16 (die "coolen" 12-13jähirgen hängen immer auch mal mit schon 16jährigen rum), und die von 14-17 kennen immer irgendeinen mind. 18järhigen, der auch legal harten alk besorgen könnte. egal ob es da nun alk-shops gibt oder nicht. 

man sollte einfach die strafen drastisch erhöhen, wenn man an minderjährige verkauft, und vlt. auch über strafen nachdenken, wenn ein jugendlicher unter 16 besoffen aufgegriffen wird, wie zB führerscheinsperre oder strafe für die letern.


mit den jointcafes in holland kann man das auch überhaupt nicht vergleichen, denn da wurde ja nicht etwas aus dem normalen handel in die cafes "verbannt", sondern etwas illegales aus dem dunkeln ins halblegale befördert. die passende anlalogie in dem fall wäre an sich: offizielle kinderkneipen. und so was steht ja logischerweise außerhalb jeglicher diskussion...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

jup eine sehr gute Idee, denn da wird dann bestimmt ein wenig mehr auf das Jugendschutzgesetz geachtet als im Supermarkt wenn es schnell schnell gehen muss und nur der Umsatz zählt...

greetz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> GRUENE JUGEND - Drogenbericht hilft Betroffenen nicht
> 
> 
> Schnapsidee  oder der Weg zum vernatwortlichen Umgang mit Drogen.



Ich finds zwar nicht gerade praktisch, aber da der Jugendschutz in Supermärkten schlichtweg inexistent ist und es für Alkoholiker gar keine Hemmschwelle gibt, ist es wohl die beste Lösung.
(Aber bitte erst ab 15% aufwärts  )
Bessere Kontrollen in Kneipen sind aber fast genauso wichtig, denn nur die Hälfte wird beim vorglühen konsumiert.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

[x] riesen Blödsinn

Was für Auswirkungen hätte die Umsetzung dieser Idee zur Folge?
Viele Wirtschaftszweige würden auf langer Sicht gnadenlos an den Umsatzeinbußen zusammenbrechen.
Dadurch würde sich ein Schwarzmarkt für diese Produkte etapplieren. Ich glaube kaum das sich erwachsene Menschen auf solch eine Art und Weise auf deutsch gesagt enteignen und bevormunden lassen(Thema: Prohibition).
U18 Jugendliche kämen trotzdem noch an das Produkt ihrer Begierde - zb. durch volljährige Kumpels etc.

Die wollen doch nur unter den Deckmantel "Drogenfachgeschäft" die Legalisierung von Cannabis erreichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was für Auswirkungen hätte die Umsetzung dieser Idee zur Folge?


Das man langfristig auf eine Einschränkung des Alkoholverkaufes bzw Konsums hinarbeitet.

Das kann man nicht 'mal eben' verbieten, das muss man langsam einschränken, um hier raus zu kommen.

Aber auch mehr Aufklärung tut not...


----------



## Woohoo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Ein komplettes Verbot wäre natürlich nicht wünscheswert und wird es wohl auch nie geben. 
Die Legalisierung von Cannabis hmm da gibt es gut Gründe dafür und dagegen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das man langfristig auf eine Einschränkung des Alkoholverkaufes bzw Konsums hinarbeitet.
> 
> Das kann man nicht 'mal eben' verbieten, das muss man langsam einschränken, um hier raus zu kommen.


Der Alkohol-/Tabakkonsum wird sich nie einschränken lassen und schon gar nicht verbieten. Und erst recht nicht bei erwachsenen Menschen
Aufklärung ist natürlich eine Sache für sich. Aber wenn Jugendliche etwas Cool finden kann man Aufklärung betreiben wie man will. Manche werden erst Schlau wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein komplettes Verbot wäre natürlich nicht wünscheswert und wird es wohl auch nie geben.


Selbst der Verkauf von Alkohol und Tabak nur in solchen "Drogenfachgeschäften" wird es nie geben. 
Auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage will man auch Gewerbetreibende das Handeln mit Alkohol und Tabak untersagen? Es gibt keine solche Grundlage. Dazu müsste man Alkohol und Tabak ins BtMG einbeziehen. Dies ist aber bei weitem nicht machbar. Die Konsequenzen daraus wären schrecklich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> [x] riesen Blödsinn
> 
> Was für Auswirkungen hätte die Umsetzung dieser Idee zur Folge?
> Viele Wirtschaftszweige würden auf langer Sicht gnadenlos an den Umsatzeinbußen zusammenbrechen.
> ...





SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Selbst der Verkauf von Alkohol und Tabak nur in solchen "Drogenfachgeschäften" wird es nie geben.
> Auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage will man auch Gewerbetreibende das Handeln mit Alkohol und Tabak untersagen? Es gibt keine solche Grundlage. Dazu müsste man Alkohol und Tabak ins BtMG einbeziehen. Dies ist aber bei weitem nicht machbar. Die Konsequenzen daraus wären schrecklich.




Die Beispiele aus anderen Ländern (z.B. Räucherwaren in Italien) zeigen, dass sowas prinzipiell möglich ist und zwar auch ohne dass Supermärkte aufhören, zu existieren.


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Wäre doch nichtmal allzu kompliziert.
Der örtliche Getränkemarkt verkauft dann auch die Racuhwaren und gut ist.

Wobei man dies alles garnicht machen müsste wenn die Kontrollen in Supermärkten etc. vernünftig wären.
Man sollte Kontrollen durchführen,wenn der Alkohol/Tabak an unter 18/16 Jährige verkauft wird dann sollte dem Laden/Kiosk verboten werden diese Sachen zu verkaufen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Beispiele aus anderen Ländern (z.B. Räucherwaren in Italien) zeigen, dass sowas prinzipiell möglich ist und zwar auch ohne dass Supermärkte aufhören, zu existieren.


In Italien ist doch der Verkauf von Tabakwaren mit einer Lizenz verbunden. Sprich, wer sich eine Lizenz kauft der kann auch in seinem Geschäft Tabakwaren verkaufen. Oder bekommen nur ausgesuchte Geschäfte solch eine Lizenz zugesprochen?

Ist aber auch eigentlich egal. Es bliebe immer noch der Faktor "volljährige Kumpels". Durch die dann, wie auch jetzt, die u18 jährigen ihre Ware der Begierde bekommen.

Und mal ehrlich. Gesoffen und Geraucht wurde schon immer. Damals wie heut wurde und wird in großen Mengen Alkohol konsumiert. 
Das man heutzutage soviel darüber hört liegt eigentlich nur an der Mitteilungssüchtigen Presse. Damals hatten die anscheinend kein Interesse an solchen Themen obwohl genauso viel, wenn nicht gar mehr, konsumiert wurde.


----------



## taks (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> jup eine sehr gute Idee, denn da wird dann bestimmt ein wenig mehr auf das Jugendschutzgesetz geachtet als im Supermarkt wenn es schnell schnell gehen muss und nur der Umsatz zählt...
> 
> greetz


 

Ich muss sagen im Gegensatz zu früher (vor 5 Jahren) wird sehr viel mehr nach dem Ausweis gefragt.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Schlagt mich, aber irgendwie passen die beiden Aussagen von der verlinkten Homepage nicht zusammen:



> Wir sprechen uns deshalb für die Einführung von staatlich kontrollierten Drogenfachgeschäften aus.
> 
> ...
> 
> Weg von der Politik der Tabuisierung und der Kriminalisierung


Keine Tabuisierung, keine Ausgrenzung, und deshalb eigene Läden für die Leute?
Was dann? Linkshändler?

Ich bin weder Alki noch Raucher, würde es aber schade finden, wenn ich nicht mal ne Kiste Bier oder ein paar Flaschen Wein, Whisky oder sonstiges im Supermarkt um die Ecke kaufen könnte.

Irgendwie habe ich auch den Sinn eines solchen Ladens nicht verstanden... der Alki säuft dadurch auch nicht weniger. Und ob er den Saft im Supermarkt oder im "Drogenladen" bekommt dürfte für ihn nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen - zumal das Zeug ohnehin das Selbe sein wird.

Die Einführung solcher Läden hat wohl nur den Zweck grünes Gras über die berüchtigte Salamitaktik schrittweise salonfähig zu machen und über kurz oder lang zu legalisieren (bezogen auf Letzteres sollte das jetzt keine Wertung sein).

In meinen Augen ist das einfach nur wieder populistisch: Hauptsache man hat was gemacht... ob es Sinn hat oder nicht ist egal - Hauptsache man kann was vorzeigen.


----------



## DOTL (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So muss man zu speziellen Geschäften gehen und kann das nicht mehr im Supermarkt kaufen, die nicht 'mal eben' den Ausweis zeigen lassen können.


 
Jo, so wird es schon seit Jahren in diversen Ländern auf mehreren Kontinenten durchgeführt. 
In Skandinavien muss man zum Liquor Store gehen, in den USA ist es ähnlich. Zusätzlich werden Verstöße in den USA mit saftigen Geldbußen und teils auch kurzzeitigen Gefängnisaufenthalten geahndet.
Auch in afrikanischen Ländern wie Südafrika bekommt man Bier und Schnaps nicht einfach so.

Insofern stellt diese Überlegung keine so "weltfremde" Idee/Lösung dar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Insofern stellt diese Überlegung keine so "weltfremde" Idee/Lösung dar.


 
In Deutschland aber schon, man denke an die Tabak und Alkohol Lobby.
Wie lange versuchen die Grünen nun schon ein generelles Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen durchzuboxen? 
Und das obwohl sie mal Regierungsgewalt hatten.


----------



## El-Hanfo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

[X]Superidee
Ich finde es ganz gut. Gegen ein komplettes Verbot hätte nichts, das würde ich sogar ganz gut finden.

MfG


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

mir wäre das völlig egal, solange die preise stabil bleiben. ihr müsstaber auch mal drna denken, dass so ne aktion mit sehr viel arbeit und bürokratie verbunden ist, und das mögen politiker gar nicht...


----------



## Biosman (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Finde die Idee "eigentlich" gut aber wir werden hunderte von Arbeitsplätze dadurch verlieren. Allein die Ganzen Tabak shops usw da gib es ja Tausende von in Deutschland.


----------



## Mojo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Also ich finde es Schwachsinn. Die leute die richtig saufen gehn wollen planen das ja und können sich so leicht ihr Zeug holen was ja wohl auch nicht schwerer sein dürfte als in einem normalen Laden.

Die Gelackmeierten sind dann die die sich eben mal schnell ein Bier kaufen wollen um sich mit Kumpels einfach nen schönen Abend zu machen und von denen in den Schlagzeilen sowieso nie was zu hören it.


----------



## NixBlick (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Dann kann die Polizei die Dealer leichter erkennen wenn die auch noch Alkohol verticken 

Na mal im ernst, die lernen dadurch den Umgang/Verzicht von Alkohol&Drogen auch nicht. Und das dann weiter Drogen konsumiert werden ist doch wohl eher wahrscheinlich als das die Jugend die Erleuchtung bekommt "0,7l Vodka in 1 Minute nix gut". Damit unverdorbende Kinder auch nicht darauf kommen, müsste man den großen Bruder von Hans-Peter auch unter staatliche Kontrolle bringen sowie den Alkoholvorrat von Klaus Eltern.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Es ist im wahrsten sinne eine Schnapsidee! Es sei denn sie erweitern das Produktportfolio...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

[X] SuperIdee. 

Ich verstehe garnicht wieso Tabak und Alkohol überhaupt "Genussmittel" sein sollen, so ein Blödsinn. 

Man sieht überall nur noch Jugendliche die sich ins Koma saufen, oder schon 12Jährige die aufn Schulhof mit Zigaretten dealen. 

Wenn man Alkohol braucht um gut drauf zu sein, dann sage ich nur armseliges Leben  


Ebenfalls entstehen etliche Autounfälle nur durch Alkohol. Dort sind wir auch schon bei den weiteren Nachteilen, das unschuldige Menschen immer mit reingezogen werden. Nichtraucher müssen den schädlichen Qualm einatmen (was schlimmer ist als selber aktiv zu rauchen!) und wenn mir ein besoffener Entgegen kommt, haut der mir vllt. ohne Grund auf die Fresse. 


So sehr ich mich auch drüber aufrege, wird ein Verbot eh nicht geschehen, da es leider  zu viele Suchtis gibt die gegen meine Meinung sind


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

die politiker können uns natürlich auch unser leben verbieten. vorallem wollen die alkohol und tabak in drogengeschäfte verbannen, aber grass legalisieren. die sollten mal lieber weniger von allem nehmen, woher kommen wohl sonst solche ideen?.


----------



## NixBlick (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> [X] SuperIdee.
> 
> Ich verstehe garnicht wieso Tabak und Alkohol überhaupt "Genussmittel" sein sollen, so ein Blödsinn.


Was sind denn für dich Genussmittel? Gibt es überhaupt gesunde Genussmittel, die im Übermaß nicht schädlich sind?





> Man sieht überall nur noch Jugendliche die sich ins Koma saufen, oder schon 12Jährige die aufn Schulhof mit Zigaretten dealen.
> 
> Wenn man Alkohol braucht um gut drauf zu sein, dann sage ich nur armseliges Leben


Das kann ich nicht verneinen. Aber sollte man dort nicht lieber ansetzten und zusehen das wieder bessere Erziehung dafür sorgt das es nicht ausartet?





> Ebenfalls entstehen etliche Autounfälle nur durch Alkohol. Dort sind wir auch schon bei den weiteren Nachteilen, das unschuldige Menschen immer mit reingezogen werden. Nichtraucher müssen den schädlichen Qualm einatmen (was schlimmer ist als selber aktiv zu rauchen!) und wenn mir ein besoffener Entgegen kommt, haut der mir vllt. ohne Grund auf die Fresse.


Das kann dir auch passieren wenn der andere nicht alkoholisiert ist. Wäre hier nicht auch wieder eine bessere Erziehung besser?





> So sehr ich mich auch drüber aufrege, wird ein Verbot eh nicht geschehen, da es leider  zu viele Suchtis gibt die gegen meine Meinung sind


 Da sprechen nicht nur die "Suchtis" gegen dich sonder auch die sonst fehlenden Einnahmen für die Staatskasse und die Arbeitsplatz Verluste gegen dich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Was sind denn für dich Genussmittel? Gibt es überhaupt gesunde Genussmittel, die im Übermaß nicht schädlich sind?



Zigaretten und Alkohol sind auch in geringen Maßen schädlich  Desweiteren sind Alk und Zigaretten auch Suchtmittel. Man kann sich sogar tot-trinken, probier das mal dich mit Gummibären tot zu futtern. Dürfte sehr viel schwieriger werden 



> Das kann ich nicht verneinen. Aber sollte man dort nicht lieber ansetzten und zusehen das wieder bessere Erziehung dafür sorgt das es nicht ausartet?


Das Problem ist, das Jugendliche sich nicht mehr "erziehen lassen", ich glaube du weißt wie rebellisch Jugendliche heutzutage sind. Eltern haben es nicht leicht, und sicher haben sie nie zu ihrem Kind gesagt das Rauchen/Saufen gut ist, eher das Gegenteil  




> Das kann dir auch passieren wenn der andere nicht alkoholisiert ist. Wäre hier nicht auch wieder eine bessere Erziehung besser?


Natürlich kann es auch ohne Alkohol passieren, nur wieso sollte man nicht dieses große Risiko verhindern? 



> Da sprechen nicht nur die "Suchtis" gegen dich sonder auch die sonst fehlenden Einnahmen für die Staatskasse und die Arbeitsplatz Verluste gegen dich.


Das ist wohlwar. Leider


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Ich halte nicht viel davon. Es sollte weiterhin Bier im Supermarkt zu kaufen geben, Bier würde ich auch nicht als Droge zählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> ... probier das mal dich mit Gummibären tot zu futtern. Dürfte sehr viel schwieriger werden


 
Ich hab mich mal mit Whisky Schoko-Bohnen in den Vollrausch gefressen. 
Ich habe mal soviel Milchschnitte gefuttert, dass ich tagelang eine Alkfahne hatte..... und schon fast so aussah wie Klitschko. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das Jugendliche sich nicht mehr "erziehen lassen", ich glaube du weißt wie rebellisch Jugendliche heutzutage sind. Eltern haben es nicht leicht, und sicher haben sie nie zu ihrem Kind gesagt das Rauchen/Saufen gut ist, eher das Gegenteil


 
Du darfst die Gruppendynamik nicht unterschtätzen. Jugendliche sind leicht beeinflussbar. Was einer macht, will man auch machen, vorallem, wenn man das, was der macht, besonders cool findet.

Ich muss nur an den Sohn eines Bekannten denken, der gerne Skatet.
Hat sich schon mal den Arm gebrochen, aber anstatt Gelenkschoner zu tragen, nimmt er das in kauf, weil es ohne Schoner besser aussieht und ein Gips cool ist.
Wie will man da denn vorgehen?  



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel davon. Es sollte weiterhin Bier im Supermarkt zu kaufen geben, Bier würde ich auch nicht als Droge zählen.


 
Wo ist denn der Unterschied von Drogen und Genußmittel?
Bier ist also OK, was ist mit Wein?
Was ist mit den kleinen Schnapsbuddeln, die immer an der Kasse beim Supermarkt stehen?


----------



## NixBlick (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Zigaretten und Alkohol sind auch in geringen Maßen schädlich


In welchen Verhältnis Schädlich? Ein Glas Wein am Abend= Blind über die viel befahrende Bundesstraße gehen?





> Desweiteren sind Alk und Zigaretten auch Suchtmittel.


Hast du schon mal kleine Kinder gesehen die nach Süßigkeiten geschrieen haben, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob da nicht doch Suchtmittel drin sind. Oder zumindest Zucker an sich eine gewisse Sucht Wirkung hat. 





> Man kann sich sogar tot-trinken, probier das mal dich mit Gummibären tot zu futtern. Dürfte sehr viel schwieriger werden


Ja aber es gibt auch schon Kinder die durch falsche Ernährung Gesundheitlich gefährdet sind. Und jüngere Kindern mit Milchzähnen die mehr Löcher haben als ein Käse, ob das später dann besser wird? Zeigt das nicht schon ein gewisse Verfehlung der Sorgfaltspflicht.





> Das Problem ist, das Jugendliche sich nicht mehr "erziehen lassen", ich glaube du weißt wie rebellisch Jugendliche heutzutage sind. Eltern haben es nicht leicht, und sicher haben sie nie zu ihrem Kind gesagt das Rauchen/Saufen gut ist, eher das Gegenteil


 Woran mag das wohl liegen, an den überfüllten Kindergarten wo einige Eltern die Kinder erst im letzten Moment rausholen. Weil sie nicht wollen oder Arbeitsbedingt nicht können. An überfüllten Klassen mit 30 Kindern auf einen Lehrer. Wie soll da noch ein Lehrer für ruhe sorgen das ein lernen und das lernen miteinander funktioniert? 
Kinder werden immer mehr sich selbst überlassen und per PC und Fernseher erzogen, und der Kindergarten wird immer mehr ein Ort der Kinder Verwahrung. Wie sollen die sowas lernen wie Verantwortung, Respekt und Ehrlichkeit gegenüber anderen Menschen und sich selbst, wenn sie nie so etwas von den Eltern vermittelt bekommen und auch nicht von anderen Erwachsenen? Gerade bis zur Grundschule muss man doch dem Kind einen gewissen Grad an "Sozialer Intelligenz" vermitteln aber das ist doch auch schon nicht mehr der Fall.
Die heutige wie du es nennst "rebellische Jugend" hat nichts mehr mit der typischen Rebellion im Jugendalter zu tun. Sie fordern nicht mehr mehr Freiheiten, weil sie schon alle Freiheiten haben und den Eltern ist es scheiß egal oder bekommen es nicht mit, weil sie arbeiten müssen und dadurch kaum ein Auge auf die Kinder haben.

Natürlich bezieht sich das nicht auf alle...


> Natürlich kann es auch ohne Alkohol passieren, nur wieso sollte man nicht dieses große Risiko verhindern?


Warum nicht mit besserer Erziehung gleich dem Bösen die Wurzel ziehen?

Man kann alles Verbieten angefangen von der Zigarette, Alkohol, Süßigkeiten, Gewaltfilme -spiele -musik, Internet und Fernsehen das ändert alles nichts daran das eine gute Erziehung 100000000000000 mal besser ist als sämtliche Verbote zusammen. Und jedes neues Verbot zeigt doch nur das die Gesellschaft mehr und mehr versagt in ihrer Fähigkeit für Gesellschaftsfähigkeit zu sorgen durch Erziehung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

wo darf ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Also, ich bin 14 trinke ab und zu ein Bier, aber finde es eigentlich relativ *******. 
Manchmal heißt bei mir 10 Mal im Jahr 
Naja ich find die Idee gut, weil dann gibts nichtmehr soviele Läden wo man das alles bekommen kann. 
MfG; Tom


----------



## NixBlick (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also, ich bin 14 trinke ab und zu ein Bier, aber finde es eigentlich relativ *******.
> Manchmal heißt bei mir 10 Mal im Jahr


Warum trinkst du Bier wenn du es relativ ***** findest?


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

´bier ist halt zu bitter da muss schon jacky-cola her. ich spreche aus erfahrung, ich bin 15 und trinke jedes wochenende mal ein zwei bier, manchmal auch mehr. in meiner bekanntschaft (gleichaltrig) trinkt fast niemand freiwillig bier, das ist allen viiieeel zu bitter und wird als opabier abgetan. also bier können die ruhig überall verkaufen, alles ab 15% können die von mir aus versuchen in ein Drogenfachgeschäft zu verbannen


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



> Nichtraucher müssen den schädlichen Qualm einatmen (was schlimmer ist als selber aktiv zu rauchen!)


Das ist kompletter Unsinn. Der Raucher atmet den Rauch von beiden Seiten der Zigarette ein, was mehr ist als der Nichtraucher abbekommt.

Bin für solche "Drogenfachgeschäfte". Dort sollte man dann aber auch Cannabis verkaufen.
*Ich will das jetzt nicht befürworten oder dafür Werbung machen!*
Aber wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Geld die Regierung damit machen könnte, wenn man es legalisiert und besteuert, dann sollte man sich das noch einmal überlegen. Oder woher soll das ganze Geld für die Förderungen wegen der Wirtschaftskrise sonst kommen.
Alkohol ist da weit aus schädlicher und den bekommt man ohne Probleme.

Das mit der Erziehung funktioniert aus drei Gründen nicht mehr:
1. Den Eltern ist es egal.
2. Die Eltern haben keine Zeit.
3. Man darf Kinder nicht mehr wirklich bestrafen.

Ich bin jetzt nicht dafür, Kinder zu verprügeln, aber eine gesunde Ohrfeige hat noch niemandem geschadet. Spreche hier aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Aber wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Geld die Regierung damit machen könnte, wenn man es legalisiert und besteuert, dann sollte man sich das noch einmal überlegen.



Stimmt... wenn wir jetzt noch XTC, Meth, und Koks legalisieren, haben wir neben der Autoindustrie bald eine neue Wirtschaftsstütze in der BRD.

Selten was Dämlicheres gelesen um ehrlich zu sein...

Versteh' mich nicht falsch: Ich bin nicht gegen die Legalisierung von Cannabis - aber Deine Begründung ist ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Wieso? Bei Alkohol und Zigaretten funktioniert es doch auch.



> Selten was Dämlicheres gelesen um ehrlich zu sein...


Bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

@ Nixblick 

Zucker ist lebensnotwendig  

Tabak und Alkohol hingegen nicht. Wobei ich nix gegen ein Glas Wein am Abend habe, das ist sogar gesund. Aber sicher nicht wegen dem Alkohol =P  

Man muss Zigaretten und Alkohol einfach für Jugendliche / Kinder unzugänglich machen, mit allen Mitteln. Ein Laden ist doch eine Super Idee, wo Personalausweis Zeigen Pflicht ist. Bzw. Kinder und Jugendliche erst garnicht reingelassen werden. 

Es gibt natürlich noch andere Wege dran zu kommen, allerdings ist es so weitaus schwieriger.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Also ich finde das eine ziemliche Schnapsidee! Wie groß soll denn der Laden werden??
Und dann so einen laden in jeder Stadt mach absolut keinen Sinn weil die Getränkeläden dann auch zumachen könnten weil Bier nummal einer der meist gekauften Getränken ist!
Also ich finde es nnicht gut! Mit schnaps könnte man das ja machen aber mit Bier und wein nicht!
MFG


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Da wären wir schon bald im Bereich der Prohibition. Leute, ihr vergesst, dass der Staat Milliarden an Steuereinnahmen mit dem Verkauf von alhoholischen Getränken macht!!!

Ein Grund, warum die USA sehr schnell die Prohibition ad akta legte.

Gleiches gilt für den Konsum von Tabakwaren, ob nun gesundheitsschädlich oder nicht, die entstehenden Kosten durch Erkrankung, sind geringer als die Steuereinnahmen!

Die Verlagerung der Konsumgüter in gesonderte Verkauforte wird nichts bringen. Wie Vorschreiber schon darstellten, wird der geneigte Konsument Mittel und Wege finden, um seine Sucht zu befriedigen.

Solange unserer Altkanzler rauchend im TV gezeigt wird, Biertrinker in fröhlicher Runde Sonntags im TV zu sehen sind, solange werden Jugendliche saufen und rauchen! Eben so, wie ich es auch gemacht habe. Es war eine schöne Zeit, hat Spass gemacht. Heute ist`s halt weniger geworden, man wird ja automatisch vernünftiger.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Wenn es spezielle Drogenläden gibt, dann sollten diese folgendes legal verkaufen dürfen:

hochprozentigen Alkohol
Tabakwaren
Haschisch/Marihuana

Alkohol bis zu einer gewissen Grenze (z.B. 25 % vol.) sollte es nach wie vor ganz normal im Supermarkt zu kaufen geben. Selbiges sollte für Produkte mit wenig THC gelten. Wer Hanfkekse mit mehr Hanf/THC will, kann in den Drogenladen gehen. Man könnte auch in Supermärkten einen Drogenbereich einrichten, mit Ausweisscanner am Eingang.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

man könnte die argumentation noch auf die spitze treiben und sagen, raucht und sauft so viel ihr könnt, dann werden in einigen jahren arbeitsplätze frei. ich habe nichts gegen rauchen und trinken, aber die argumentation krankt auf beiden seiten. man sollte jetzt weder alles in komische läden verbannen, noch alles irgendwie legalisieren. wenn man cannabisprodukte legalisieren würde, würden sich nach kurzer zeit leute fragen, warum nicht auch opiate oder amphetamine...


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> man könnte die argumentation noch auf die spitze treiben und sagen, raucht und sauft so viel ihr könnt, dann werden in einigen jahren arbeitsplätze frei


 
Jepp


----------



## NixBlick (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ Nixblick
> 
> Zucker ist lebensnotwendig


Und? D.h. weil geringe Mengen notwendig sind, ist ein Übermaß gesund? Der durchschnittliche Europäer nimmt ca. das drei bis vierfache zu sich von dem was normal ist. Kinder schon von klein an mit Süßigkeiten und süßen Sachen zu ernähren ist also notwendig weil Zucker ach so wichtig ist. Warum nicht Obst da erhalten sie wenigstens neben Kohlenhydraten auch Vitamine und es wirkt sättigend und der Übermaß ist gleich begrenzt.





> Tabak und Alkohol hingegen nicht. Wobei ich nix gegen ein Glas Wein am Abend habe, das ist sogar gesund. Aber sicher nicht wegen dem Alkohol =P


Wenn es also nach dir geht ist Wein, einerseits Gesund andererseits Ungesund.. Hebt sich das wieder auf? Oder überwiegt eine von beiden Seiten?


> Man muss Zigaretten und Alkohol einfach für Jugendliche / Kinder unzugänglich machen, mit allen Mitteln. Ein Laden ist doch eine Super Idee, wo Personalausweis Zeigen Pflicht ist. Bzw. Kinder und Jugendliche erst garnicht reingelassen werden.
> 
> Es gibt natürlich noch andere Wege dran zu kommen, allerdings ist es so weitaus schwieriger.


 Dann setzt gleich noch Süßigkeiten und andere "Fettmacher" auf die Liste. Wenn das so weiter geht wie bisher sterben bald genauso viele oder mehr Kinder an Herzinfarkten als an Alkohol.

Es hilft alles nichts wenn sich die Erziehung nicht verbessert. Dann muss irgendwann der Staat alles diktieren wo man heute nur den Kopfschütteln würde.


----------



## orca113 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Die sollen alles so lassen wie es ist,man soll aber gerade was den Alkohol und die Jugendlich b.z.w. gar Kinder angeht mal wirklich auf Kontrolle setzen.D.h. wirklich massiv diese "minderjährigen" Testkäufer einsetzen. Dann hat auch das Jugendschutzgesetz welchen meiner meinung nach sehr gut ist,Sinn in punkto keine Alkoholabgabe an Kinder und Jugendlich.

@alle hier die gerne am Abend mal ein Glas Wein oder ein Bier trinken:

Habe das eine Zeitlang mal jeden Abend vorm Fernseher gemacht,Das Ergebnis war das ich richtig auseinander gegangen bin. 9 Kg zugenommen innerhalb 3 Monaten....

Inzwischen sind die Kilos wieder runter. Geändert habe ich nur das ich mir meinen Feierabendwein oder das Feierabendbier schenke.....


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Ich finde es gut. Kontrollen sind letztendlich auch nur Stichprobenhaft machbar und wenn ich sehe wa sin Supermaerkten (dort allerdings weniger) und Kiosken auch an Jugendlich verkauft wird habe ich keine Fragen mehr.

Bei wenigen Laeden waeren Kontrollen auch besser durchfuehrbar.

Vielleicht sehen ich das auch fast nicht Alkoholtrinker (ab und an mal ein Weizen im Sommer) etwas haerter.


----------



## JOJO (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Nehmen wir mal die Kontrollen im Laden. Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in so einem Laden!

Kommt ein Mädel um die 12 Jahre, will eine Flasche Wodka. Nö sagt Volker, gibt es nicht. Mädel kommt mit einer 18 Jährigen wieder, kauft eine Flasche Wodka!

Ein paar Tage später bekommt Volker von der Kripo Besuch. Erst einmal ein langes Gesicht bei Volker. Dennoch hat er sich nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. Die 12 Jährige hat sich die Flasche Wodka auf den Zahn gelegt und den Rausch im Krannkenhaus ausgeschlafen!

Was nützt es also den Schnaps in Drogerien zu verkaufen, wenn 18 Jährige den Schnaps an jüngere Personen weitergeben!? Nichts...


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Sowas laesst sich nicht verhindern. Aber sollte doch das Bestreben sein das was moeglich ist und imRahmen des machbaren ist zu verhindern.


----------



## kwku (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Die Umfrageergebnisse (36/33%) zu diesem Thema zeigen doch schon, wie gespalten die Meinung zu einer Regulierung ist.
Ich denke schon, dass eine Verschärfung der Alterskontrolle etwas bewirkt. Immerhin wird eine zusätzliche Barriere aufgebaut (Beispiel Volker: man braucht eine 18jährige). Es wird immer junge "Erwachsene" geben, die sich für solche Aktionen zur Verfügung stellen. Genau da muss man ansetzen (Aufklärung).

Außerdem glaube ich an den Unterschied zwischen einem gelegentlichen Glas Bier zum Essen und einer Flasche Wodka oder Flatrate-Saufen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

also wegen aufklärung usw. wenn ich auf einer feier/party bin und 12-13 jährige seh, die sich einen nach dem anderen rein kippen, sag ich denen inzwischen auch manchmal sie sollen dann langsam mal aufhören. ich glaub auf ältere (nicht erwachsene) hören die mehr als auf altergenossen oder erwachsene. ich habe nach meinem ermessen auch zu früh damit angefangen, aber sowas wie komasaufen oder schnaps an sich, habe ich eig. nie getrunken.


----------



## cyphermax (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Bin auch der Meinung,das alles was mit Drogen zu tun hat (das ist auch der gesellschaftsfähige Alkohol),nur kontrolliert abzugeben ist.
Es sollte auch keine Alkoholwerbung erlaubt werden,was bei Zigaretten ja schon längst der Fall ist.
Das Problem Alkohol wird leider Gottes nicht sehr ernst genommen.
Es ist leider sehr schwer zu handeln,weil der Vater Staat sich da gerne bereichert und sich da wohl selbst ein Bein stellen würde.
Desweiteren wäre ich für drakonische Strafen für diejenigen,die alkoholische Getränke an Jugendliche ausschenken-egal ob Handel oder Gastwirtschaft.Man hört es ja fast jeden Tag in den medien,daß wieder ein Jugendlicher sich weggeschüttet hat.
Es liegt natürlich auch sehr viel an Eltern und Schulen sich dieser Problematik zu stellen und auch mal Söhnchen und Töchterchen etwas mehr kontrollieren.


----------



## orca113 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



kwku schrieb:


> Die Umfrageergebnisse (36/33%) zu diesem Thema zeigen doch schon, wie gespalten die Meinung zu einer Regulierung ist.
> Ich denke schon, dass eine Verschärfung der Alterskontrolle etwas bewirkt. Immerhin wird eine zusätzliche Barriere aufgebaut (Beispiel Volker: man braucht eine 18jährige). Es wird immer junge "Erwachsene" geben, die sich für solche Aktionen zur Verfügung stellen. Genau da muss man ansetzen (Aufklärung).
> 
> Außerdem glaube ich an den Unterschied zwischen einem gelegentlichen Glas Bier zum Essen und einer Flasche Wodka oder Flatrate-Saufen.



Das Flatratesaufen ist doch inzwischen verboten.Also das anbieten oder etwa nicht?

Ich weiß das es für diejenigen unter uns die nie etwas trinken eh schwer ist nachzuvollziehen warum man überhaupt Alkohol trinken muß aber... es ist nunmal ein Genussmittel. Gegen ein paar Kölsch/Bier am Abend in geselliger Runde ist auch nix zu haben.Im Gegenteil,wer mal im Rheinland war oder hier lebt der weiß wie gut Kölsch über die Theke geht sei es im Privaten bei Feiern oder in der Kneipe. Das Schlimme ist ja die harten Dinger wie Vodka. Aber auch gegen die Sachen ist bei vernünftigem Umgang nix zu haben.
Man muß es den Jugendlichen aber nur mal begreiflich machen was sie ihrem Körper und bekanntlich auch ihrem "Geist" antuen. Bei so einem Vollrausch sterben so einige Lichter im Schädel....

Davon mal abgesehen: Wer mal so Dicht war das der Artzt kommen mußte *der* reißt sich in Zukunft zusammen. Ich bin inzwischen sehr ruhig geworden.Klar ein paar Bier gehen immernoch aber alles bis zu einem Gewissen Punkt. Mich lies vor einigen Jahren mal eine Sauftour zu Nachtschlafener zeit Bekanntschaft mit einem Krankenhaus machen. Es ging mir ungelogen noch Tage danach nicht besonders. Seit diesem Erlebnis gab es bei mir keinen Vollrausch mehr und "harte Sachen" wurden nur noch ganz ganz selten und in kleinen Mengen getrunken. Zu gut Deutsch: ich habe elendes Lehrgeld bezahlt.


----------



## Jami (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Das ist kompletter Unsinn. Der Raucher atmet den Rauch von beiden Seiten der Zigarette ein, was mehr ist als der Nichtraucher abbekommt.
> 
> Bin für solche "Drogenfachgeschäfte". Dort sollte man dann aber auch Cannabis verkaufen.
> *Ich will das jetzt nicht befürworten oder dafür Werbung machen!*
> ...



Oder die Eltern sind einfach zu unaufmerksam, bzw. trauen ihren Kindern so etwas "BÖSES" nicht zu, weil sie selber sowas nie gemacht haben, oder einfach vergessen haben, auf was für Ideen man als Jugenlicher so alles kommt.
Ich sprech da auch aus Erfahrung. Wenn meine Eltern wüssten.

Zum Bier: Ich bin auch 15 und hab mit Bier überhaupt kein Problem, ich finds lecker und sehr erfrischend, aber ich kann bestätigen dass so 85% oder mehr meines ungefähren Alters Bier ******* finden, und dann eher zu total übersüßten Alokopops greifen, oder sich was hochprozentiges reinzwingen. Nach spätestens 10 Schlücken 30% merkt man den Geschmack ja sowieso nicht mehr so richtig.- 



Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das eine ziemliche Schnapsidee! Wie groß soll denn der Laden werden??
> Und dann so einen laden in jeder Stadt mach absolut keinen Sinn weil die Getränkeläden dann auch zumachen könnten weil Bier nummal einer der meist gekauften Getränken ist!
> MFG


Du bringst es auf den Punkt. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man muss Zigaretten und Alkohol einfach für Jugendliche / Kinder unzugänglich machen, mit allen Mitteln. Ein Laden ist doch eine Super Idee, wo Personalausweis Zeigen Pflicht ist. Bzw. Kinder und Jugendliche erst garnicht reingelassen werden.
> 
> Es gibt natürlich noch andere Wege dran zu kommen, allerdings ist es so weitaus schwieriger.


Es ist doch längst Pflicht. Aber da hält sich nunmeil leider nicht jeder dran. Man müsste jeden kleinen Kiosk rund um die Uhr überwachen lassen. BIG BROTHER FTW!

Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das überhaupt gewollt ist. Denn ich glaub der Polizei einfach nicht, dass sie nicht davon wissen, dass sich bei uns in der stadt jedes Wochende immer an der selben Stelle um die 250 Jugendlichen Kollektiv zukiffen, zurauchen und zu saufen. Ein Blick auf die Krankenwagenstatistik genügt. 

Mir solls gleich sein, aber ich bin auf jedenfall gegen oben genannte Fachgeschäfte, einerseits, weils für mich ******* wäre () andererseits weil ich es für eine Utopie halte. 

Und statt Alkopops kann man auch lieblichen Wein nehmen, der ist billiger, knallt mehr und schmeckt besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> In Italien ist doch der Verkauf von Tabakwaren mit einer Lizenz verbunden. Sprich, wer sich eine Lizenz kauft der kann auch in seinem Geschäft Tabakwaren verkaufen. Oder bekommen nur ausgesuchte Geschäfte solch eine Lizenz zugesprochen?



Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit der Vergabe aussieht - aber zu beachten ist auf alle Fälle, dass die Läden i.d.R. nichts anderes verkaufen und ich hab noch nie einen Supermarkt mit Zigaretten gesehen. Also dürfte es wohl Regelungen geben, die die Art des Ladens einschränken.



> Ist aber auch eigentlich egal. Es bliebe immer noch der Faktor "volljährige Kumpels". Durch die dann, wie auch jetzt, die u18 jährigen ihre Ware der Begierde bekommen.



Nunja - auch dieses Manöver wird aber bei entsprechend geringeren Anzahl an Läden etwas schwierige und auch besser überwachbar. Denn wenn der Alk nicht mehr aus 40 verschiedenen Läden stammen kann und der Käufer nen Perso vorzeigen muss, steigen die Chancen, herauszufinden, welcher 18-jährige es war.
Und der hat sich strafbar gemacht und wird es in Zukunft vermutlich nicht wieder machen, wenn er die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommt - was aktuell quasi nie der Fall ist.



> Und mal ehrlich. Gesoffen und Geraucht wurde schon immer. Damals wie heut wurde und wird in großen Mengen Alkohol konsumiert.
> Das man heutzutage soviel darüber hört liegt eigentlich nur an der Mitteilungssüchtigen Presse. Damals hatten die anscheinend kein Interesse an solchen Themen obwohl genauso viel, wenn nicht gar mehr, konsumiert wurde.



Es wurde auch schon immer geprügelt, gemordet und vergewaltigt und dass man heute soviel mehr davon hört, liegt ebenfalls an den Medien. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man nicht noch mehr dagegen tun könnte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Deutschland aber schon, man denke an die Tabak und Alkohol Lobby.
> Wie lange versuchen die Grünen nun schon ein generelles Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen durchzuboxen?
> Und das obwohl sie mal Regierungsgewalt hatten.



Naja - und "Auto-Kanzler"Schröder 



NixBlick schrieb:


> Dann setzt gleich noch Süßigkeiten und andere "Fettmacher" auf die Liste. Wenn das so weiter geht wie bisher sterben bald genauso viele oder mehr Kinder an Herzinfarkten als an Alkohol.



Bislang hat es noch niemand gesundes geschafft, an einem einzigen Abend eine tödliche Dosis Schokolade zu sich nehmen und die langfristigen Schäden zeichen sich i.d.R. lange vorher ab.




orca26 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen: Wer mal so Dicht war das der Artzt kommen mußte *der* reißt sich in Zukunft zusammen.



Da gibts Gegenbeispiele.


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



> Da gibts Gegenbeispiele.



Gibt es nicht,bleibe dabei derjenige war noch nicht richtig voll.



> Und mal ehrlich. Gesoffen und Geraucht wurde schon immer. Damals wie heut wurde und wird in großen Mengen Alkohol konsumiert.
> Das man heutzutage soviel darüber hört liegt eigentlich nur an der Mitteilungssüchtigen Presse. Damals hatten die anscheinend kein Interesse an solchen Themen obwohl genauso viel, wenn nicht gar mehr, konsumiert wurde.



Da bin ich ebenfalls deiner Meinung.Obwohl ich sagen muß sowas wie Flatratesaufen und "zahl 1 bekomm 3", "Flotter Dreier" und wie die Dinger noch heißen womit die Diskos den Kids den Alkohol Schmackhaft machen gab es damals ganz wenig. Da hatteste Glück wenn du unter der Woche mal in einer Disse das Angebot hattest Bier 1 Mark.

Davon mal abgesehen muß man sich auch mal die Frage stellen warum man schon mal perse für Cola,Limo,Wasser,Sprite,Kakau weniger zahlt als für Bier oder teilweise kurze. Da greife ich gerne mal zu einem Bier mehr als sonst wenn ich als Jugendlicher eh nicht viel Taschengeld habe....


----------



## Gograshok (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen muß man sich auch mal die Frage stellen warum man schon mal perse für Cola,Limo,Wasser,Sprite,Kakau weniger zahlt als für Bier oder teilweise kurze. Da greife ich gerne mal zu einem Bier mehr als sonst wenn ich als Jugendlicher eh nicht viel Taschengeld habe....


 
..du meinst "MEHR zahlt..." für Cola und Co.  Aber recht hast du...

Gibt es das Gesetz eigentlich noch, dass ein einem Gastrobetrieb mindestens EIN Getränk billiger sein muss als Bier? 

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Gograshok schrieb:


> ..du meinst "MEHR zahlt..." für Cola und Co.  Aber recht hast du...
> 
> Gibt es das Gesetz eigentlich noch, dass ein einem Gastrobetrieb mindestens EIN Getränk billiger sein muss als Bier?
> 
> MfG



Besser ausgedrückt, muss mindestens ein Alkoholfreies Getränk angeboten werden das billiger als alle alkoholischen Getränke ist


----------



## kalgani (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

am besten beides direkt verbieten.

ist genauso schlimm als droge/dröhung wie hasch, lsd o.Ä.
wenn der staat auf eine hasch/koks etc.-steuer gekommen wäre würde man das wahrscheinlich immer noch legal kaufen können 



Gograshok schrieb:


> Gibt es das Gesetz eigentlich noch, dass ein einem Gastrobetrieb mindestens EIN Getränk billiger sein muss als Bier?



ja


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> das wird nix, da man unheimlich vielen supermärkten und kiosken usw. eine wichtige einnahmequelle nehmen würde (und zwar auch denen, die mit ihrem laden gerade so über die runden kommen).



Das ist ja wohl mit Abstand das lächerlichste Argument. Nach der Logik dürfte der Staat ja auch keine Dealer verfolgen die mit harten Drogen handeln, da den armen Dealern sonst die Einnahmequelle wegbricht.

Fakt ist das es mehr als sinnvoll wäre klar zu stellen, dass Alkohol und Zigaretten sehr gefährliche Produkte sind welche Tag für Tag bundesweit (weltweit) Leben ruinieren.
Insofern fände ich es super wenn die in Wirklichkeit harten Drogen (Alk + Kippen, nichts tötet mehr) wenn überhaupt dann nur unter unbequemsten Bedingungen verkauft würden.


Ich oute mich mal, ich bin 32 Jahre alt, habe in meinem Leben noch nie an einer Zigarette gezogen, nie gekifft (trotz dutzender Besuche in Holland), meine Nase hat noch nie Koks inhalieren müssen, meine Venen sind "unangestochen", achso und Alkohol habe ich noch nie gegessen oder getrunken. Und siehe da, ich lebe trotzdem, habe viel Spaß und erheblich mehr freies Geld für meine Hobbys (Auto, Computer).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

@ IT-Passion 

*100% zustimm*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Mir egal, da ist nichts von beidem brauche/kaufe. Aber um nicht nur die Jugend zu schützen, sondern auch die Gesellschaft, finde ich das o.k..


----------



## Woohoo (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

Das ist ja wirklich ein Kopf an Kopf rennen bei der Umfrage.
Ich habe auch dafür gestimmt, bin nach einigen Überlegungen  aber doch eher ins Zweifeln gekommen. 
Es müsste schon einhergehen mit besserer und gezielterer Aufklärung über die Auswirkungen von Tabak und Alkohol usw.
Ein komplettes Verbot von beidem halte ich nicht für sinnvoll also sollte dieses Vorhaben auch kein Wegbereiter für ein Verbot sein. 
Auch wenn ich kein Tabak konsumiere und mich der Rauch schon so manches mal gestört hat.

Brot und Spiele braucht das Volk 

PS. Habe den ersten Laden schon gesichtet:  Quelle titanic-magazin.de


----------



## Mexxim (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

und wenns verboten wird und wenn läden mit scharfen kontrollen eingeführt werden und wenn harte strafen eingeführt werden -> das macht das ganze doch nur interessanter.

Noch nix davon gehört das das verbotene einen besonderen ansporn bietet?

meiner Meinung nach wird das nicht von erfolg gekrönt sein, denn die die alk haben wollen bekommen ih zu 100%, da gibt es dann auch die verbindungen zu über 18-jährigen, bzw falls das hoch gesetzt werden würde (z.b. wie in den USA auf 21) dann gibts auch leute die 21 sind und das besorgen, alles kein problem.

Also von mir: es würde scheitern, maximal ein ganz minimaler erfolg, der ist dem aufwand aber keineswegs gewachsen.

Die meiner Meinung nach beste Lösung: Aufklärung! Mit der jugend reden, in der schule bzw auch in Projekten etc.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Mexxim schrieb:


> und wenns verboten wird und wenn läden mit scharfen kontrollen eingeführt werden und wenn harte strafen eingeführt werden -> das macht das ganze doch nur interessanter.



Das bedeutet (nach deiner Logik) im Umkehrschluss, dass alle Verbote kontraproduktiv sind und somit sollten wir alles von Koks bis Heroin und natürlich auch Waffen, etc.. frei verkäuflich machen, da durch die vorhanden Verbote der Anreiz überhaupt erst geschaffen wurde?!


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*

also mit der jugend reden und aufklären hilft gar nichts, ich kenne in meinem bekanntenkreis zu viele gegenbeispiele.

bier z.b. kann man in deutschland eigentlich nicht verbieten, da es einfach nationalgetränk ist. das würde niemand mitmachen. das sollen die mal auf nen volksentscheid schreiben, "soll jeglich form von alkohol in drogenfachgeschäfte ausgelagert werden?" ja/nein, was wird wohl 90% der deutschen ankreuzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das bedeutet (nach deiner Logik) im Umkehrschluss, dass alle Verbote kontraproduktiv sind und somit sollten wir alles von Koks bis Heroin und natürlich auch Waffen, etc.. frei verkäuflich machen, da durch die vorhanden Verbote der Anreiz überhaupt erst geschaffen wurde?!



Vielleicht sollte die Todesstrafe auf Lesen und Schulbesuche einführen?



orca26 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht,bleibe dabei derjenige war noch nicht richtig voll.



Nett, dass du dabei bleibst. Aber "bis der Arzt kommt" ist wohl ein Kriterium, bei dem es kein "nicht richtig" gibt und wenn der Arzt dann das zweite Mal kommt, kann ein zwanghaft ab dem ersten Mal erfolgendender Lerneffekt wohl ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Lassreden (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum Schnapsidee?
> Ich find das eigentlich ziemlich gut!
> 
> So muss man zu speziellen Geschäften gehen und kann das nicht mehr im Supermarkt kaufen, die nicht 'mal eben' den Ausweis zeigen lassen können.




Stimme dir nur zu!

das gehört in ein Drogengeschäft und darf nur an erwachsene verkauft werden 

Sprich ab 18.



> Zitat von *ITpassion-de*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist eine Schnaps IDEE!!
wie von ruyven schon angedeutet hat das wäre einfach dumm!


----------



## NixBlick (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang hat es noch niemand gesundes geschafft, an einem einzigen Abend eine tödliche Dosis Schokolade zu sich nehmen und die langfristigen Schäden zeichen sich i.d.R. lange vorher ab..


Ein gesunder Mensch trink sich nicht zu Tode. Aber wir definieren gesund wohl anders. Mal davon abgesehen, war es ja auch  überspitzt gemeint. Da bei der Ernährung auch ein gewisses Bewusstsein fehlt.


----------



## kwku (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte die Todesstrafe auf Lesen und Schulbesuche einführen?



Deine "feine" Ironie ist völlig unangebracht; das Thema ist wirklich ernst genug!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Ein gesunder Mensch trink sich nicht zu Tode.


Auch gesunde Menschen schaffen es immer wieder sich in den Tod zu saufen.
Glaube nicht das all jenige die es anhand von übertriebenen Alkoholkonsum in den Tod geschafft haben krank oder süchtig waren.
-----------
Und zum Thema "Drogenfachgeschäfte"
Wozu noch extra Drogenfachgeschäfte? Es gibt in fast jeder größeren Ortschaft solche Tabak und Spirutuosen Fachgeschäfte.
Wenn man nur noch diesen Fachgeschäften per Lizenz erlaubt Tabak, Liköre und hochprozentigen Alkohol(inkl. derartige Mixgetränke) zu verkaufen, dann wäre das doch gut geregelt. Oder etwa nicht? Wein und Bier kann dann ja immer noch in Supermärkten etc. verkauft werden. Oder gibt es Fälle wo sich Jugendliche mit Wein bzw. Bier zu Tode gesoffen haben?
Allerdings muss man sich zwecks der Beschaffungsmethode "volljährige Kumpels etc." gesondert Gedanken machen.


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte die Todesstrafe auf Lesen und Schulbesuche einführen?
> 
> 
> 
> Nett, dass du dabei bleibst. Aber "bis der Arzt kommt" ist wohl ein Kriterium, bei dem es kein "nicht richtig" gibt und wenn der Arzt dann das zweite Mal kommt, kann ein zwanghaft ab dem ersten Mal erfolgendender Lerneffekt wohl ausgeschlossen werden.


 
Ja ruyven,das soll jetzt auch nicht heißen das das Kriterium bis der Artzt kommt als eine Norm genommen wird aber du mußt doch zugeben (wobei ich nun nicht weiß ob du trinkst (Alkohol) und auch mal zu tief ins Glas geguckt hast das es einem dreckig geht und man erstmal die Schnauze voll hat.Aber wenn man einmal so derbe "offline-gegangen" ist und man ärtztliche Hilfe brauchte denke ich mal das man A: ganz sicher nie mehr diese Höllenqualen durchmachen will und B: man von seinen Erziehungsberechtigten so den A... aufgerissen bekommt das alleine dieser Anschiss einen die Lust am Alkohol verlieren lässt. Also wenn man bei mir daheim angerufen hätte: "Herr B. ihr Sohn liegt hier im Krankenhaus,seine Freunde haben ihn hier abgeliefert weil er sich so betrunken hat das er besinnungslos war..." Dann hätte es bei mir so derbe gestaubt zu Hause....

Nun seht es doch mal so: Es ging Jahrzehnte lang ohne spezielle Alkoholläden und auf einmal muß sowas her? Meiner Meinung nach kann man es wirklich übertreiben. 
Wie gesagt,ich bin für schärfere aktive Kontrollen.Wirklich minderjährige Testkäufer losschicken,auch in Diskotheken,und es muß den Elteren eingeschärft werden das auch sie und als erstens sie dafür zu Sorgen haben dem Sohnemann oder Töchterchen zu erklären was "Suff" anrichten kann.


----------



## klefreak (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> [X] SuperIdee.
> 
> Ich verstehe garnicht wieso Tabak und Alkohol überhaupt "Genussmittel" sein sollen, so ein Blödsinn.
> 
> ...



Genussmittel? weil es in geringen Mengen auch anregend sein kann !
zb bei einem Gemütlichen Beisammensein oder Abendessen und dazu nen guten Wein.

Komasäufer? --> 1. ist das modern; ich denke dass auch früher jugendliche schon gesoffen habe (will das nicht gut heißen !!) aber heutzutage ist das natürlich ein gefundenes Fressen für die Medien 2: durch den Medienhype merkt man als junger Mensch, dass das Cool sein kann, man bekommt eine gewisse  Aufmerksamkeit .. analogie zu amokläufen?? --> durch ein Verbot kann man Gesellschaftliche Probleme wie zb soziale Verarmung/Wohlstandsverwahrlosung nicht bekämpfen !! --> das ist meiner MEinung anch auch das HAuptproblem warum die "heutige" jugend so Problematisch sein soll?!

Autounfälle durch Alkohol, naja wenn man sich die Zahlen anschaut wird man gleich merken, dass nicht der Alkohol die meisten toten fordert sondern der PS Wahn und die damit einhergehenden zu hohen Geschwindigkeiten, bei denen auch ein fetter Mercedes nicht mehr sicher genug ist !
aber: nein, ein Auto mit wenig PS ist ja keine Schwanzverlängerung mehr

Eie Gesagt, ein Verbot ist in diesem Falle nicht wirklich zielführend !
Es soll ja auch keiner zum Saufen gezwungen werden! Jeder Mensch der ohne oder mit wenig Alk auskommt ist mir wilkommen, auch ich trinke wenig, trotzdem ist manchmal ein Gläschen nicht verkehrt 

@ORCA26

ich denke dass es bei den meisten Menschen ausreicht, wenn sie einmal auf der Bare lagen aber es gibt halt dann wie imemr die Unbelehrbaren welche einige Tage später wieder beim Arzt sind

mfg KLemens


ps: als ausgebildeter Oenologe würde ich es Schade finden wenn solch ein Produkt vom Markt gedrängt werden sollte


----------



## NixBlick (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch gesunde Menschen schaffen es immer wieder sich in den Tod zu saufen.
> Glaube nicht das all jenige die es anhand von übertriebenen Alkoholkonsum in den Tod geschafft haben krank oder süchtig waren.


Lies den zweiten Satz.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



NixBlick schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du meinst diesen:


NixBlick schrieb:


> Aber wir definieren gesund wohl anders.


Ist doch egal wie man "Gesund" bzw. "gesunder Mensch" definiert. 
Meine Aussage zu deinem Satz _"Ein gesunder Mensch trink sich nicht zu Tode"_, ändert sich auch bei einer anderen Definition nicht.


----------



## NixBlick (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen:
> 
> Ist doch egal wie man "Gesund" bzw. "gesunder Mensch" definiert.
> Meine Aussage zu deinem Satz _"Ein gesunder Mensch trink sich nicht zu Tode"_, ändert sich auch bei einer anderen Definition nicht.


Ich definiere einen gesunden Menschen sowohl nach Physis als auch nach Psyche. Und wenn sich jemand betrinkt bis zum Exitus, kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Ich definiere einen gesunden Menschen sowohl nach Physis als auch nach Psyche. Und wenn sich jemand betrinkt bis zum Exitus, kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen.


Da hat dann wohl die Alkoholmenge nicht gestimmt
Ne im Ernst...
Solche Jugendlichen saufen weil es allgemein als Cool gilt. So hart wie es klinkt, es ist einfach nur reine Dummheit die nicht selten mit dem Tode quittiert wird. Ne kleine Macke haben die eh. Also dann doch psychisch vorbelastet Und wer physisch nen Knacks weg hat der wird dann eventuell nur etwas eher den Löffel abgeben als völlig gesunde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alkohol und Tabak nur noch in "Drogenfachgeschäften"?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ja ruyven,das soll jetzt auch nicht heißen das das Kriterium bis der Artzt kommt als eine Norm genommen wird aber du mußt doch zugeben (wobei ich nun nicht weiß ob du trinkst (Alkohol) und auch mal zu tief ins Glas geguckt hast das es einem dreckig geht und man erstmal die Schnauze voll hat.Aber wenn man einmal so derbe "offline-gegangen" ist und man ärtztliche Hilfe brauchte denke ich mal das man A: ganz sicher nie mehr diese Höllenqualen durchmachen will und B: man von seinen Erziehungsberechtigten so den A... aufgerissen bekommt das alleine dieser Anschiss einen die Lust am Alkohol verlieren lässt.



Du denkst (was ich prinzipiell sehr gut finde  ), aber leider geht es hier um ein wenig rationales Thema und wenn ich sage "es gibt Gegenbeispiele", dann mein ich das wörtlich. In meinem weiteren Bekanntenkreis gibt es Leute, die im Krankenhaus gelandet sind und auch danach keineswegs Probleme hatten, bis zum Filmriss zu saufen.
Ich hoffe zwar auch mal, dass das eher Einzelfälle sind, aber sie belegen zumindest, dass sich das Problem nicht selbst reguliert - und wenn ich mir angucke, bis zu welchem Maße Alkoholexesse von vielen positiv (cool, stark, bewundernswerte Leistung) betrachtet werden, dann spricht das auch nicht gerade für Hemmschwellen auf deutlich schwächeren Levels.


Bezüglich meiner eigenen Trinkgewohnheiten: Ich kann auch ohne Alkohol Spaß haben, d.h. ich muss nicht trinken, wenns mir nicht schmeckt. Da mir (glücklicherweise, wenn ich meinen allgemeinen Flüssigkeitskonsum bedenke) die meisten Alkoholika aber nicht schmecken (und die verbleibenden meist nicht zu haben oder in großen Mengen teuer sind), hab ich bislang noch immer ohne Hilfe nach hause gefunden. (auch wenn so mancher Weg erstaunlich schmal wurde  )



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch gesunde Menschen schaffen es immer wieder sich in den Tod zu saufen.
> Glaube nicht das all jenige die es anhand von übertriebenen Alkoholkonsum in den Tod geschafft haben krank oder süchtig waren.



Mit "gesund" meinte ich in dem Fall die reine Physis - die Aussage "es hat sich noch niemand an einem Abend mit Schokolade umgebracht" dürfte ggf. nicht haltbar sein, wenn man z.B. schwer Zuckerkranke mit rein nimmt, bei denen das zumindest theoretisch machbar ist.
Aber ein 08/15 Bürger muss sich i.d.R. über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren bis Jahrzehnten falsch ernähren, ehe er stirbt. Mit Alkohol (und ggf. gängigen Hilfsmitteln, die einen schnellen Konsum des selbigen erleichtern) geht das aber tatsächlich innerhalb weniger Stunden (von Alkohol bedingten Unfällen ganz zu schweigen), weswegen hier -trotz ggf. vergleichbaren Schadens für das Gesundheitssystem- andere Maßnahmen gerechtfertigt sind.


----------

